# Spike's 8th Birdday



## xxxIcarusxxx (May 25, 2007)

Today Spike turned 8 
Here are some photos of the Birdday Bird 



As you can tell he is quite the poser with 8 years of practice, lol
He got his favourite treat today a seed stick which is already half gone. He also got a new mineral block. I'm still searching for the perfect play perch for him. He has one now that he loves and I can't seem to find a new one anywhere.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Happy Hatchday, Spike! He is such a gorgeous boy, and I agree, seems to have quite an aptitude for pictures  
He is beautiful! I hope he enjoys his special day  
arty2:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

YAY!!!!Happy 8th Hatched Birthday Spike. Hope you get lots of treats on your special day. He is beautiful.....arty2:arty2:arty3:arty3::arty3::birthday::best_wishes::urock:


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Spike. You are looking so handsome with your luxurious crest. Many more happy, healthy years.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Happy Birdday, Spike!!arty3: I hope you had great time on your special day.
The flock of 14 and I are sending our best wishes to your gorgeous boy, Spike. :b-day:


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday to you,cute little Spike!arty2:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Spike is a most handsome fellow and the FaeryBee Flock all wish him the Happiest of Bird-Days with many more to come!*


----------



## skastle (May 1, 2014)

*Happy Birthday Spike *


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Happy birthday Spike, you are such a handsome fellow, and at 8 years of age still a baby *


----------



## BeakerandOlive (Mar 1, 2015)

Happy hatch day Spike!!! Hope he is having a great day!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww Happy Birdday to Spike and such a handsome tiel he is!arty3::birthday:arty2:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Congrat's to Spike...he is one fine looking 8 year old tiel...


----------



## xxxIcarusxxx (May 25, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------

